
Turning Words into Hex Codes - pencilpup223
http://digg.com/2017/hexadecimal-words-colors-c0ffee
======
aonoma
Why not link to original (source) site instead of a commercial site?
[http://c0ffee.surge.sh/](http://c0ffee.surge.sh/)

